# canned salsa



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

ANNIE'S SALSA

8 cups tomatoes, peeled, chopped and drained
2 1/2 cups chopped onion
1 1/2 cups chopped green pepper
3 – 5 chopped jalapenos
6 cloves minced garlic
2 tsp cumin
2 tsp pepper
1/8 cup canning salt
¼ cup chopped fresh cilantro
1/3 cup sugar
1 cup vinegar (for BWB or 1/3 cup vinegar for PC)
16 oz. tomato sauce
16 oz tomato paste

Mix all ingredients, bring to a boil, boil 10 minutes. 

Pour into hot jars, process at 10 lbs of pressure for 30 minutes for pints. Or WB 15 minutes.

Makes 6 pints


note...
if you don't like sweet salsa omit the sugar
I preferred to use lemon juice rather then vinegar

3-5 jalapenos is a medium hot salsa.


----------



## Homestead Gal (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe! This sounds yummy. Will add it to my recipe book.


----------

